# My Mountain Lion From 06



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

This i my Lion That I killed on Dec 21st, 2006. It was a 6 foot 8 inch tom.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Sweet Im jealous.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool cat! Congrats!

Tell us all 'bout it, don't leave out a thing.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

All right here it goes: Early on the morning of Dec 21, 2006 we set out from our house to meet up with some fellow hunters. We searched for a while and then at the top of the mountains by quichippa lake we found a track smokin hot!! I had a tag for the pine valley unit and that is where we were so we dumped on the track and began to wait. Then all of the sudden we hear the dogs baying at something and we jump in the truck and drive down the road a ways. We knew that they couldn't of caught it that fast and we hike down the hill, the dogs are baying at a trapped badger that looked like it had been there for days. Turns out some one hadn't checked there traps for a month we turned the trap numbers into the DWR later on that day. Back to the story, after we sort out the mess with the badger and get the dogs back on track they let out and we wait for about 45 minutes and hear the dogs baying again. Turns out they had it treed way down in the foothills and we were way up the mountain on a snowy road. We procede to go down the mountain and it a 8 ft snow drift. A 30 minute delay and we are back on track we get down but now we need to go around. We drive down and meet the other people we were hunting with who had been looking for tracks elsewhere. My dad begins to walk the five miles over the hills to the treed lion and we take the 15 mile trip around by truck. Me being only 12 and not being able to keep up with him in the snow take the truck ride around. Then we get on a four-wheeler and procede up the canyon another 2.5 miles until we learn the lion is 300 yards off the hill and my dad was down there. I hike down in there and my dad begins to debate with himself if he wants me to fill my tag right now. We had found a much bigger lion days before on this unit, that we didn't catch. So he hands me the .22 mag pistol and I take aim. BANG one shot and the lion falls out of the tree with the one shot. Now we drag it clear down to the bottom 2.5 miles. I was prouder than proud that I had killed a lion, after we go show my very proud grandpa we take it to the DWR office and get it checked in. This is where we got the official measurment of 6 ft 8 inches. 

That is my story of how I killed my Lion on the Pine Valley Unit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

6 foot 8 inches!!! 

Yu da man!

Great story, thanks.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats cool man.... they sure are awesome looking critters!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats a nice looking cat there.nice job and congrats to the hunter.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Here Fixed Blade


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats awsome btk, I have to run I cant wait to get back and read the story. I'm jealous.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey BTK, way to go. Nice cat. 8)


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice lion. I've never even seen one in the wild.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

If you look I posted it on Dec. 12th.  :wink: 
Thanks for the replies Ya'll it was a blast


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

THAT is an excellent story BTK !! :shock: :shock:

I _did_ read that when you first posted it in Dec......It's good to read it again...glad you had some good help with you.. 

Jeez....at your age, you don't even need to buy a fishing license, do you ?? Heck, I'm at least 2 times older than you are... :shock:

Good story !! 8)


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Im a year older now .55! :twisted: And I do need a fishing license, I am over 12. 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hummmm, If BTK is over 12 and .45 (.55) is over twice that . Then I'm still younger that .45. :lol: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Hummmm, If BTK is over 12 and .45 (.55) is over twice that .* Then I'm still younger that .45*. :lol: :lol:


If that's the case.......then you should have _more_ respect for your elders !! :evil:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I know, I'm bad.............. I wish I could remember how old I am, really -)O(- .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Didn't you guys get the memo....In the 2000's you are no longer required to have respect for your elders.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, we found out the hard way. :lol:


----------

